# 2018 chevy cruze



## J.bridenbaugh (Feb 11, 2021)

Just got my cruze out of the shop 3 days ago after having the slave cylinder replaced and the "mother board" tht runs all the electric to the car...anyways the shifter knob felt lose as soon as I got it but was told it's probably because I was use to how it was when the computer system was failing. Now last night while driving home the clutch went out again! 3 DAYS after getting it fixed from Coughlin! Surely it's not the slave cylinder again! I'm pissed. This car has less then 10k miles on it and multiple clutch problems and of course it's not covered under my warranty.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

J.bridenbaugh said:


> Just got my cruze out of the shop 3 days ago after having the slave cylinder replaced and the "mother board" tht runs all the electric to the car...anyways the shifter knob felt lose as soon as I got it but was told it's probably because I was use to how it was when the computer system was failing. Now last night while driving home the clutch went out again! 3 DAYS after getting it fixed from Coughlin! Surely it's not the slave cylinder again! I'm pissed. This car has less then 10k miles on it and multiple clutch problems and of course it's not covered under my warranty.


Welcome Aboard!










Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

I can't say it enough for the 6-speeds.....Bleed and flush the clutch fluid yearly. I know it sounds extreme, but I have confidence it will prevent the slave failure or at least stave it off for awhile. Also, change out that manual tranny fluid, Who knows if the shop screwed something else up? What are the symptoms this time around? Clutch pedal stuck to the floor again?

Jason


----------

